# Tabs



## Messi (Dec 8, 2018)

What kind of tabs are allowed and what are not allowed in the exam ? Also can someone advice on what is the best way to tab and howmuch ? I have never tabbed before so just wanted to know the ideal way of doing it.


----------



## roy167 (Dec 10, 2018)

Yeah, I would also like to know about how much to tab etc.  If some gracious member can post the pictures of what they did so we get an idea. 

I'm thinking people would tab chapters from various books. For e.g.  Camera books have a lot of chapters and not of them are included in PE syllabus, so you may want to tab relevant sections so you to it right away. I don't think you can go on tabbing individual pages and sections. If the information in your view is that important then that should perhaps go in your binder for e.g some formulas


----------



## Szar (Dec 10, 2018)

roy167 said:


> Yeah, I would also like to know about how much to tab etc.  If some gracious member can post the pictures of what they did so we get an idea.
> 
> I'm thinking people would tab chapters from various books. For e.g.  Camera books have a lot of chapters and not of them are included in PE syllabus, so you may want to tab relevant sections so you to it right away. I don't think you can go on tabbing individual pages and sections. If the information in your view is that important then that should perhaps go in your binder for e.g some formulas


----------



## roy167 (Dec 10, 2018)

Wow! You are man on the mission.  I'm not sure what these thick books are. The reference books mentioned in here are not that thick except electrical enginner's handbook. 



> View attachment 12410


----------



## DLD PE (Dec 10, 2018)

I used the standard medium-size post it notes.  I just turned them upside-down and wrote on the top (or bottom after I rotated them) and stuck them on the page so the bottom part would stick out just enough for me to read the "tab".  This is an inexpensive way to do tabs.


----------



## roy167 (Dec 17, 2018)

Does anyone have any recommendation on the removable tabs so you can sell the expensive books later?


----------



## User1 (Dec 17, 2018)

roy167 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendation on the removable tabs so you can sell the expensive books later?


I love the post it tabs. theyre removable - i've transferred from one steel manual to the next to the next.

but the normal small postits are also easily removable and sufficient - i would probably use these if i intended to sell my references after use


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 17, 2018)

I used these tabs: https://www.amazon.com/Post-Assorted-5-Inch-Dispensers-683XL1/dp/B00QL1AW00/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&amp;amp;qid=1545064359&amp;amp;sr=8-4&amp;amp;keywords=post-it+tabs

Sticky enough to stay put during the exam but easily removable after if I want. Plus the bottom portion is clear so if it covers text, I can still read it. Easy to write on - suggest a skinny sharpie or a ballpoint over say a Pilot G2 pen. Sharpie pens dry the fastest on it.


----------

